# The Secret War Against Germania and its Historical Roots (part 2)



## dreamtime (Sep 21, 2020)

Read part 1 here: The Forgery Operation of the Jesuit Vatican





Schwerin Castle


*Part 2: The Forgery of Ancient Germanic History*​
The Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation, _Sacrum Imperium Romanum Nationis Germanicae_ - This "Roman Empire" existed until 1806, and its roots supposedly go back 1000 years. The question arises whether the German-Roman Empire, also called the Old Empire, really emerged from the Ancient Roman Empire. Or was the allegedly Italian, Latin Roman Empire only an invention of the Vatican to legitimize the claim to power over Europe? Was the Southern Europe of the ancient past simply a part of some kind of unified "Roman Empire" (whatever "Roman" means in this context), and what if this unified Roman empire suffered from fragmentation in the course of time, so that a part of the Old Empire split off under German rule, and one under Papal rule?


*The Unified Roman Empire*​
The german sociologist Gunnar Heinsohn argues that historical events that spread across Antiquity and the Early Middle Ages did indeed all happen simultaneously. In other words, the Western Roman Empire, the Eastern Roman Empire (Byzantium), and the Germanic Roman Empire must be seen as parts of a single unified civilization that (in my estimation) collapsed about 500 years ago after a worldwide cataclysmic event. This event, possibly a natural catastrophe, triggered a fondness for apocalyptic cults of salvation, recorded in the biblical apocalypse, among others.

The Russian scientist and chronology critic Anatoly Fomenko states that the book of Revelation was written shortly after October 1, 1486 - according to the constellation of stars encoded in the verses. The apocalypse or the end of the world was then predicted for the year 1492 AD. Exactly 7000 years after the creation in 5508 B.C., according to the Byzantine calendar.

Most of the illustrations from the Apocalypse date from this time of the 16th century, for example by Albrecht Dürer.


Dürer - The four Horsemen of the Apocalypse​
Coincidentally, the year 1492 is mainly associated with one historical event: the discovery of America. Is this a deliberately chosen date, i.e. the symbolic destruction of the "old world" and the beginning of the "new world"? The book of Revelation was most likely written by a German author, Johannes Reuchlin.


*Old World Architecture*



 

 



 

 


As it turns out, there were many remnants here in Germany that, according to modern history, can only exist in Rome. Now it becomes understandable why German culture and architecture was almost completely destroyed in the First and Second World War. The true history of Germany was revealed in architecture:






 

 



 

 

​
Germany was not a country of dirty barbarians living in forests. In fact, Germany is a part of the world's pre-Flood culture, and the architecture destroyed in the World Wars was the living proof of our origins. This is why the wars were so traumatic, because they separated us from our origins. Next to literature, architecture is the strongest link between the present and the past.


*Tacitus' Germania



*
Excerpt of "Germania" by Tacitus, a forgery work from the time of the renaissance​
Most likely, the book "Germania" by Tacitus was written sometime between the 15th and 18th century by Vatican forgers in the Corvey monastery.

The old and true history of Germany cannot be reconstructed because all previous documents were destroyed and replaced by forgeries. "Germania" was one of the first propaganda works of the Vatican with the aim to portray the Germans as primitive savages.

Due to the burning of books and the persecution of witches by the papal inquisition, this forgery work by Tactitus, most likely produced in the Renaissance and subsequently backdated, is today almost the only "historical" document on which the Germans base their Germanic understanding of history. Basically, all historical sources about old Germany come from the pen of the Vatican and its counterfeiting workshops in the Renaissance. The author Uwe Topper also assumes this.

Tacitus' Germania is not 2000 years old, but was produced by the Vatican about 300-400 years ago to rewrite the history of Germany after the 30-year's war to bring down the counterpart of the Old Unified Roman Empire. The original documents of german history were all destroyed.


*Germania Magna



*
Map by Ptolemy, depicting Germania Magna in ancient times, including the "Oceanus Germanicus (German Ocean), todays North and Baltic Sea​
The "Germania Magna" (officially the name of the settlement area of the Germanic tribes, which had been occupied by the Romans for a long time) described in the questionable ancient Latin sources (e.g. in Ptolemy's Geographia Hyphegesis) was transported far into the past, as was the entire European history. But in fact, the great Germania did not exist only 2000 years ago as officially claimed, but still 400 years ago - because the so-called Roman Empire of the German Nation *was* the ancient Germania.

The German history of the last 400 years since the Thirty Years War can be understood as the gradual destruction of Germania Magna (Latin for Great Germania). The old Germania probably included geographical areas of Switzerland and the Netherlands, as well as today's Denmark, Austria, Hungary, France and parts of Eastern Europe.

The historian Holger Kalweit claims that there is still a lingering war on earth, a primeval conflict, between the Nordic race, which came from Hyperborea and later lived in Atlantis in the North Sea, on the one hand, and the Hebrews on the other. The Hebrews won the war, destroyed the Nordic culture and rewrote the history of Ancient Germania, via controlling the Vatican.

The linguist Erhard Landmann was convinced that the Bible was probably copied from old German books, the meaning of which was lost quite quickly due to the sloppy translation. This process was intentional and the Latin language was probably created as an artificial language especially for this purpose of the jesuit culture war against the Germans.


*The invention of Latin as a forgery tool*​
Even though Latin is usually associated with ancient texts, this is not true. Even according to the official narrative, only a tiny 0.01% of all Latin texts originate from antiquity. The largest part of 95% was only written after the 14th century and thus originates from the time of the Renaissance - so-called "New Latin". It is therefore highly probable that the humanistic forgers of the Vatican invented the Latin language in order to conceal their forgeries from the populace. Not only Neo-Latin literature but also the allegedly ancient Latin literature was created in the Renaissance - only artificially taken back in time.



> Obviously, there is room for the following alternative theory: Latin is a language originating from Dacia; ancient Dacian did not vanish mysteriously but is the common ancestor of both Latin and modern Romanian. Dacian, if you will, is Vulgar Latin, which preceded Classical Latin. A likely explanation for the fact that Dacia is also called Romania is that it—rather than Italy—was the original home of the Romans who founded Constantinople. That would be consistent with the notion that the Roman language (Latin) remained the administrative language of the Eastern Empire until the sixth century AD, when it was abandoned for Greek, the language spoken by the majority of its subjects. That, in turn, is consistent with the character of Latin itself. (...)
> 
> The hypothesis that Latin was a “non-demotic” language, a _koine_ of the empire, a cultural artifact developed for the purpose of writing, was first proposed by Russian researchers Igor Davidenko and Jaroslav Kesler in _The Book of Civilizations _(2001).



Read more on the invention of Latin here: How Fake is Roman Antiquity?


*The Bible and Old German*​
Back to the Old German language: Adam and Eve, for example, in Old German simply means "adam evah", the eternal man. The part about the apple was also translated incorrectly - there was never an apple - and in Old German the word stem "abel" simply means "evil". The meaning behind this story is that mankind was thrown out of the paradise state when evil came into the world. And Cain and Abel are not the names of two people, "Cain Abel" simply means "no evil". Cain = none, Abel = evil. The text was probably meant to describe why evil came into the world and why people began to harm each other.

The word "catholic" also encodes the true meaning: it comes from the old German word cautolo - the false doctrine - plus the adjective tol - stupid, lost, silly, foolish -, as well as the forms tolic and catolic, which literally means "the stupid, the misguided, the foolish. Accordingly it can be deduced what reputation the Catholics enjoyed before their seizure of power.

Part 1: The Forgery Operation of the Jesuit Vatican
_Part 2: The Forgery of Ancient Germanic History_
Part 3: The 30-Years War and the Reformation Lie
Part 4: Vatican, Fascism, Hanseatic League, Germania Magna
Part 5: Genetic Heritage, Collective Amnesia, From Past to Present


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 22, 2020)

Wow, this is... magnificent stuff. It makes perfect sense to me. Thank you.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 22, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Wow, this is... magnificent stuff. It makes perfect sense to me. Thank you.



Your posts about the Hanseatic league originally inspired me among other things to research things further.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 22, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Your posts about the Hanseatic league originally inspired me among other things to research things further.



Blimey, to have been partly involved in the inspiration behind this research is indeed an honour. Speaking of the Hansa post, I have rescued what I can and will be re-posting it soon.

What you have written above resonates perfectly with the Doctrine of Suffering material - for me anyway - regarding the dissolution of the previous civilisation. It's great that you have been able to be more specific with dates and I now feel that more dots are being joined together.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Sep 22, 2020)

I like where this is going.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 23, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Tacitus' Germania is not 2000 years old, but was produced by the Vatican about 300-400 years ago to rewrite the history of Germany after the 30-year's war to bring down the counterpart of the Old Unified Roman Empire.



This links to a *pdf document* of a book published in 1878 demonstrating that the famous “ancient” *Roman History by Cornelius Tacitus* was actually written by the Italian humanist *Poggio Bracciolini* (1380–1459) in the 15th century.

"He was responsible for *rediscovering and recovering* many classical Latin manuscripts, mostly decaying and forgotten in German, Swiss, and French monastic libraries. [*FN*: That's an old PC (Papaly Correct) term for 'forging'.]

_"The greater part of Poggio's long life was spent in attendance to his duties in the Roman Curia at Rome and the other cities the pope was constrained to move his court. _[*FN*: No mention is made of him ever visiting monastic libraries in Germany, Switzerland or France. He went to England for 5 years though, but he hated it and later he retired to Florence.]

"_Throughout his long office of 50 years, Poggio served a total of seven popes: Boniface IX (1389–1404), Innocent VII (1404–1406), Gregory XII (1406–1415), Antipope John XXIII (1410–1415), Martin V (1417–1431), Eugenius IV (1431–1447), and Nicholas V (1447−1455)._"


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 23, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Tacitus' Germania is not 2000 years old, but was produced by the Vatican about 300-400 years ago to rewrite the history of Germany after the 30-year's war to bring down the counterpart of the Old Unified Roman Empire.
> ...



I remember that I wrote on wildheretic.com somewhere that even Poggio Bracciolini is a fake persona in itself. Basically the stories about the rediscoveries are forgeries as well. 1380-1459 is way too early.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 24, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Poggio Bracciolini is a fake persona in itself



A double-bluff... sneaky.


----------



## Skydog (Sep 24, 2020)

That is one of the best compilations of before and after architectural downgrades that I have ever seen. Bravo! I mean my god, the inability of modern man to build anything aesthetically pleasing, non-concrete block looking and non-temporary is comical at best. Truly sad at worst. The downgrade examples above are just stunningly awful.

This phenomenon is of course nothing new here - but it’s nice to remind yourself once in awhile why we spend the amount of time that we do here on SH in the first place. Because it’s just that outrageously obvious that something ain’t right with the history that was so thoroughly shoved down our throats as youngsters - and that it should be plain as day to anyone with even an ounce of critical thinking ability in their plebeian noggins - if they just opened their eyes even a smidge.

There is actually an architectural downgrade occurring right near me right now / real time (i.e. glorious masonry masterpiece mansion down - cookie cutter boring run of the mill mcmansion rising up) that I intend to bring this contingent in the very near future. Such a shame. Criminal even.

Perhaps we create a new thread called Architectural Downgrade Crimes (if it doesn’t exist already) showing nothing but before and after pictures illustrating modern humanity’s current condition when it comes to architecture and construction - complete and utter ineptitude and incompetence.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 24, 2020)

Skydog said:


> That is one of the best compilations of before and after architectural downgrades that I have ever seen. Bravo! I mean my god, the inability of modern man to build anything aesthetically pleasing, non-concrete block looking and non-temporary is comical at best. Truly sad at worst. The downgrade examples above are just stunningly awful.



Look at this beauty

​


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 24, 2020)

When my wife and I visited Berlin in 2018, we were astounded by the Reichstag and its old world magnificence.
I will post my formal garden findings (Tiergarten) later in a post. Berlin was also a star city back in the day.



I hate to lay blame for most of the historical book/manuscript/altered text skullduggery on the Vatican, but I think they 100% deserve it.
I hope we all live to see the day when the supposed underground bunker below the archives is revealed to the public. Remember, their secret bank was considered a tall tale for centuries before they finally admitted to it.


----------



## Rhem (Sep 25, 2020)

What is your source for those Old German translations?


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 25, 2020)

Rhem said:


> What is your source for those Old German translations?



Erhard Landmann.


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 25, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > That is one of the best compilations of before and after architectural downgrades that I have ever seen. Bravo! I mean my god, the inability of modern man to build anything aesthetically pleasing, non-concrete block looking and non-temporary is comical at best. Truly sad at worst. The downgrade examples above are just stunningly awful.
> ...


There was a old documentary about Soviet architecture, stating that certain architecture schools (socialist realism, minimalist/brutalist architecture of Great Britain, Baukasten/Brockhaus in Germany) and their products (Khrushchyovkas in Russia, Plattenbaue in Germany) are designed to suppress individualism and independent thought (or at least leads to a depressed state of being in the inhabitants). Whoever designed or funded these architecture schools most likely doesn't like human beings.
Sources: Brutalist architecture, Khrushchyovkas
Examples can be found for example in West and East Germany.

Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin (former DDR), so called WBS70 blocks:



Source: wikimedia

Same buildings in Munich (former BRD):



Source: wikimedia

Magdeburg (former DDR), M10 blocks:



Source: wikimedia

The minimalist copy-and-paste buildings surely deserve their own thread, just wanted to show that the buildup by the Allies/BRD and the Soviets/DDR in terms of building style was essentially the same and was continued well into the beginning of the 20th century. Connect this to the theory from the old forum that the mass bombing of German cities happened to destroy their cultural heritage, then the copy-paste blocks from the Cold War were build to keep the population down.


----------



## solarbard (Sep 26, 2020)

How did this Hebrew vs Nordic war begin? And considering the amount of destruction how do we know who the "good guy" is? Is it possible they are both destructive empires?

Edit: Never mind, I looked up more of this theory. So, the Nordics were the Sea Peoples? Maybe.


----------



## Ilmarinen (Sep 29, 2020)

solarbard said:


> How did this Hebrew vs Nordic war begin? And considering the amount of destruction how do we know who the "good guy" is? Is it possible they are both destructive empires?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I looked up more of this theory. So, the Nordics were the Sea Peoples? Maybe.



Fundamental questions. 

Are they really two different groups or two sides of one coin? If modern narrative, out of Africa theory is true, then Hebrews made Nordics. Huxley's The Island hints that big business is farming humans in underground military bunker as spare parts. In the movie all slavs wear white overalls. Movie Boys from Brazil is about cloning as is the story of Genghis Khan. So who is who and who made you? Do all creatures operate under the same OS? Same hardware?  Can psychology explain it all? Behavioural science? What is time? Who are the Sea Peoples in 2020?


----------



## Spearhead (Oct 6, 2020)

Very interesting thread, thank you. But it looks like it was not only Germania that saw its buildings destroyed and history rewritten. This probably happened all over the world. For instance, in the good old USA. Here's an article about the destruction of old buildings there at the end of the 19th- beginning of the 20th century. The article is in Russian, but the pictures tell their own story. The article is titled "The America That We Have Lost".
США , которые мы потеряли. Фоторепортаж с мест гибели наследия.

A similar thing can be said about Russia, where the remnants of a previous civilisation (Tartaria) is said to have been destroyed by the occupying Hollstein-Gottorp-Romanovs. There are many remnants of old star forts that were levelled to the ground and that are still visible in Google Earth, for example.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020

In addition to my previous post, here's a nice video by Conspiracy-r-Us about the buildings destroyed in the USA:

Mud Flood Mansions and the Gilded Age Deception

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acRFzipa7VQ_


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 7, 2020)

Spearhead said:


> In addition to my previous post, here's a nice video by Conspiracy-r-Us about the buildings destroyed in the USA:



This is a bit off-topic methinks...


----------



## Spearhead (Oct 7, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Spearhead said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to my previous post, here's a nice video by Conspiracy-r-Us about the buildings destroyed in the USA:
> ...


My point was about the destruction of buildings, just like in Germania.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 15, 2020)

Is Johann Heidenberg (1462-1516), a.k.a. Johannes *Tri*themius, from *Tri*ttenheim, *Tri*er-Saarburg district, the real thrice-greatest (Hermes Trismegistus)?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 15, 2020)

I came across this as I was looking for something else. I wasn't sure what part of this series to post it in, but decided on this one.

_"It happens very easily that the nature of Central Europe is misunderstood. The true nature of Central Europe is still almost always misunderstood in western Europe. How might it be otherwise? The culture of Central Europe was so permeated by the French element that one of the greatest, most important works of German literature, one which set the tone at the zenith of German culture, Lessing’s Laokoon, 19 had a peculiar destiny: Lessing considered seriously whether he should write it in German or French. Educated people in Central Europe in the eighteenth century wrote German badly and French well. This must not be forgotten. And in the nineteenth century Central Europe was in danger of becoming totally anglicized, of being fully taken over by Englishness. It is no wonder that the nature of Central Europe is so little known, since it is constantly being submerged from all sides, even spiritually and culturally. Think, for instance, of Goethe’s theory of evolution in respect of animals and plants. This is truly a stage in advance of Darwin’s materialism just as, in respect of Grimm’s law, the German language is a stage ahead of Gothic-English. Yet in Germany herself materialistic Darwinism was favoured by fortune, and not her own German Goetheanism. So it is not surprising that the German spirit is poorly understood and that little effort is made to really understand it as it should be understood, if justice is to be done to it."_​
Source: Lecture 7, 18th December, 1916
THE KARMA OF UNTRUTHFULNESS
Secret Societies, the Media, and Preparations for the Great War, Volume 1
Thirteen lectures given in Dornach and Basel between 4 and 31 December 1916
RUDOLF STEINER


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 16, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Read part 1 here: The Forgery Operation of the Jesuit Vatican
> 
> View attachment 183
> Schwerin Castle
> ...


I can’t help but think that even the world ‘German’ means germ—man. The germ or seed of man. The Slavic Aryan Vedas tell the story of the white race and how they came from the north(Hyperboria), and spread out over the world to teach the other 3 races, red, yellow and black, the laws of the Creator so that man could find his way back to the heavenly state he was in before the fall(into a lower density, where evil could be felt, duality). The parasites who causes this fall by winning a war, want to keep us in our fallen state in order to feed off our souls which have a connection to our creator, something theirs no longer has.
I’ll post a link.


----------



## Worsaae (Oct 16, 2020)

Germans never called themselves germans, but deutsch/tysk/teuton


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 17, 2020)

Ponygirl said:


> The Slavic Aryan Vedas



You mean the fake Vedas as translated, mutilated and distorted by Max Muller, who was employed by the East India Company for exactly that purpose.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Ponygirl said:
> 
> 
> > The Slavic Aryan Vedas
> ...



Interesting: Truths - acharyya Publishers (Owner: Prodosh Aich)

Didnt know about that.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 17, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Interesting: Truths - acharyya Publishers (Owner: Prodosh Aich)



Strange at first glance. I will read it properly later.
One day I might get round to doing a post on the whole Vedas thing...


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting: Truths - acharyya Publishers (Owner: Prodosh Aich)
> ...



Searched for Max Müller and found the above link. Seems his main goals in relation to rewriting the Vedas were:

Max Müller made three assertions - planned assertions: 1. the Rig Veda, the oldest of the Vedas, was written around 1200 BC, 2. the Rig Veda is the work of Aryans, and 3. the Aryans were a race of people who invaded India and subjugated the native population. Meanwhile, there is overwhelming evidence that all three of these premises are completely untenable. But these false assertions still have a dominating influence today, as deeply they were driven in, as deeply they were supported by persistently employed interests.​


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 17, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> there is overwhelming evidence that all three of these premises are completely untenable.



Exactly. I also have a source (somewhere) showing correspondence between him and a French colleague, discussing how this Aryan construct could play out nicely in Germany during the coming century.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > there is overwhelming evidence that all three of these premises are completely untenable.
> ...



1. Max Müller originally claims that Arians invaded India and made up the Indian Elite for a long time
2. Scientists discover the Indian Elite consists of Europeans: Inder der oberen Kasten sind nah mit Europäern verwandt - WELT

What if it was the other way round - British colonialists invade India 200-300 years ago, the marry into the upper echelons of Indian Society, and thats why Mueller had to invent the idea in the first place - to explain the existence of Euripean DNA in India and cement the modern caste system.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 17, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> What if it was the other way round



Well, according to most revisionist Indian historians, it was created in order to give the British 'Aryans' a legitimate claim to India. The old, "we were here first" ploy, along with, "we wrote your Vedas and created your religion and your culture." It was as if the British were their returning gods come to reclaim their heritage. (Does this sound familiar? It should.)

The caste system was a perfectly natural part of Indian society that was not associated to class or rank. (See the *Heimarmene*  section of the Doctrine of Suffering Part 1.) The British turned it into a 'divide and rule' weapon.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > What if it was the other way round
> ...



The case system seems to be similar to the feudal society in middle ages Europe, the usual stratification of society into different groups. The colonialists cemented that system when they did their first census in India, and put everyone into a box.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 17, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> The case system seems to be similar to the feudal society in middle ages Europe



I don't think so, personally. Once again, I cite the *Heimarmene* principle. Under British rule the caste system became associated with social status, rank and privilege.

I read the DNA article. Very convenient.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 17, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > The case system seems to be similar to the feudal society in middle ages Europe
> ...



Read it. Interesting perspective, and I agree it was like that at one point probably, but that system most likely was already in dissolution before the British arrived in India.


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 18, 2020)

I don‘t know Muller, but what I find interesting in these Vedas is the hero Perun(Peru), and how one of the books was supposed to have been written on gold pages in a three ring binder which sounds a lot like what Joseph Smith found. He was of aryan descent and having been around Mormons for years, I’ve noticed that blonde haired, blue eyed children are in the majority.
I’ll have to look up the book I just found on the O. Linda book about the Frisians, whose laws and standards of living match up well with the Slavic Ayran Vedas. According to these Vedas, the Ayrans invaded India to combat the Kali Ma that was enslaving people and to stop the child sacrifice.
There’s another book that talks about a group of men that sail from South America to Canada visiting all the native tribes to stop the sacrifices. The main man had reddish hair and green eyes, and wore a white robe with crosses on the hemline. The book is, He Walked the Americas.
I’m trying to tie together the history of America to see who was here first, so any info would be greatly appreciated. 
The Slavic Aryan Vedas have been tied together a lot of my research and while I know I can’t trust anything 100%, it’s been a great help, and makes a great deal of sense to me.
I’ve even done an ancestory kit that tells the migration of your DNA, and found that even that matches up to the theory I’ve been working on. I’m English, Welsh, Scottish and German on both sides, and according to the kit, my ancestors came down from northern Russia and over to the south of France. All of the evidence I’ve been able to gather so far, points to the white race coming down from the north.
There’s a great set of videos from Asha Logos that gives great info on the subject and Mind Unveiled. 

_View: https://youtu.be/rYT_WugMLoY_


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 18, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> but that system most likely was already in dissolution before the British arrived in India.



I can't comment on that, as I don't know.

There is a great deal of dna 'evidence' disproving the Aryan Invasion Theory, but I'm not as impressed by dna testing as i once was. It seems it can be manipulated very easily. There is other evidence though. You may be interested in these links:

https://archaeologyonline.net/artifacts/aryan-invasion-history
http://www.stephen-knapp.com/aryan_invasion_theory_the_final_nail_in_its_coffin.htm


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 18, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > but that system most likely was already in dissolution before the British arrived in India.
> ...



I think I can already tell it's a hoax simply from the context of how Mueller invented that idea. The goal is pretty obvious. Colonialism was the real "Aryan invasion" (European invasion).

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Worsaae (Oct 22, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b-OjaPV4m8_


Relevant with regards to the falsification of sanskrit & the aryan invasion


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 22, 2020)

Worsaae said:


> Relevant with regards to the falsification of sanskrit & the aryan invasion



Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by "the falsification of Sanskrit."

I don't find the similarity with Russian especially surprising. Sanskrit is one of the oldest languages in the world - there is a lot of debate as to whether it's older than cuneiform or not. Bulgarian is very close to Russian and having lived there for 9 years, I know that there are words that are almost the same as their English and Spanish equivalents. Russian and Bulgarian are both Cyrillic languages, but that only really refers to the alphabet, which was invented by a bunch of Bulgarian monks so that they would have a monopoly on reading and writing - it's a truly perverse alphabet, it even includes a number.


----------



## Worsaae (Oct 22, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Worsaae said:
> 
> 
> > Relevant with regards to the falsification of sanskrit & the aryan invasion
> ...


I might've been mistaken. I read the previous link related to Max Mueller Truths - acharyya Publishers (Owner: Prodosh Aich)
and went away with the understanding that the indian ancient history might have been fabricated by the german scholar. The author doubts Max Muellers understanding of Sanskrit. I put 2 & 2 together and thought it's a possibility that sanskrit, the ancient language, is entirely invented based on russian(/tartarian?) to obscure indias ancient history and give Max Mueller a special authority because he could read the ancient texts. It creates a knowledge/interpretation gap between the common man and the "authority of knowledge". 
I might be entirely wrong here but those are the thoughts I had while reading the link about Max Mueller. I haven't looked much into this subject, so please educate me if I'm on the wrong track.


----------



## anselmojo (Oct 23, 2020)

Ponygirl said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Read part 1 here: The Forgery Operation of the Jesuit Vatican
> ...


I have often pondered the meaning of this word, germane, in Spanish we say aleman, in german they say do-each, in Spanish the sound you would say if you read german, is herman, which is brother...germ does mean seed, in latin senso stricto, this is where the words genius, genealogy, genial, genie, gin, etc. come into play, all pronounced with a "j" sound, ja-ja!, or HA-HA!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020



anselmojo said:


> Ponygirl said:
> 
> 
> > dreamtime said:
> ...


to me germany means the brotherland, as opposed to the mother or father land... hope I make it to the sisterland one day...but lets not go there with the s/s these are considered vulgar letters...


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 23, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > dreamtime said:
> ...


I don't agree with that. Tilak (Bal Gangadhar Tilak - Wikipedia), one of the fathers of the modern Indian nation, explained the reasons behind the Nordic origin of his religion in his famous book The Arctic Home in the Vedas, a must read http://cakravartin.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/tilak.pdf


----------



## codis (Oct 23, 2020)

anselmojo said:


> ...in Spanish we say aleman, in german they say do-each, in Spanish the sound you would say if you read german, is herman, which is brother...germ does mean seed,...


The (first name) Herman/Hermann is usually ascribed to "Heer", old German "heri" (army), or "ger", meaning spear. Both relating to warrior.

Addon:
Armand/Armando would be the French/Spanish equivalent - according to Wackopedia.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 23, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> Tilak (Bal Gangadhar Tilak - Wikipedia), one of the fathers of the modern Indian nation



He wrote it from a very comfortable prison - made so by Max Muller who visited him regularly - he was a Chitpavan Brahmin, or in other words of Jewish descent. His work is part of the problem.



Worsaae said:


> I put 2 & 2 together and thought it's a possibility that sanskrit, the ancient language, is entirely invented based on russian(/tartarian?)



Ah, I understand now, thank you for explaining. Whilst what you say is a possibility of course, my understanding of it is that Max Muller was simply part of an overall campaign to discredit and destroy the native Indian culture and religion. He knew exactly what he was doing so any falsification and manipulation was deliberate rather than due to his lack of understanding - although it was probably also a factor in his translations.

I am working on a separate post regarding the Vedas and the AIT, rather than derailing this one any further.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 23, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Tilak (Bal Gangadhar Tilak - Wikipedia), one of the fathers of the modern Indian nation
> ...


I don't agree with that. His works are well researched and profound. His work fits well with all the research done on the history of religion and the origin of myths.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 23, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> I don't agree with that. His works are well researched and profound. His work fits well with all the research done on the history of religion and the origin of myths.



You are perfectly entitled to your opinion and I respect that absolutely, even if mine is diametrically opposed.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 23, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree with that. His works are well researched and profound. His work fits well with all the research done on the history of religion and the origin of myths.
> ...


But I am curious about your opinion. I think that everyone has his own bias. And you are right when you say that everyone has his own opinion, I respect that and I am not the kind of person who goes on and on until all breaks.
My bias, I admit it without reserve, is that civilization comes from the North, not from the East, the West or the South. And my starting point is the study of the most ancient things that we have, that is myths. What's your stand on this, if I may ask?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 23, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> My bias, I admit it without reserve, is that civilization comes from the North



Actually I don't disagree with that at all. I think it's highly probable. However, I know too much about Max Muller, Tilak and the entire story behind the destruction of Indian culture through the invention of the Aryan myth to believe anything that's been contrived by those two and the many many others who were involved. I won't say more for now as this thread is getting of-topic.


----------



## codis (Oct 23, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> He wrote it from a very comfortable prison - made so by Max Muller who visited him regularly - he was a Chitpavan Brahmin, or in other words of Jewish descent. His work is part of the problem.


I don't know the guy, or recognize his name.
However, I realized some while ago (like some historians as well) that India has a history problem.
Like other countries with a colonial history, they tend to whitewash their history in an ultra-nationalist manner.
China is another prominent example.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 23, 2020)

codis said:


> countries with a colonial history, they tend to whitewash their history in an ultra-nationalist manner.
> China is another prominent example.


I agree 100%. This is why to me Tilak is serious. You should read and make your opinion. I left the link above


----------



## Sasyexa (Feb 26, 2021)

Felix Noille said:


> (See the *Heimarmene* section of the Doctrine of Suffering Part 1.)


What is the "Doctrine of Suffering"


----------



## Oracle (Mar 1, 2021)

> Germany was not a country of dirty barbarians living in forests. In fact, Germany is a part of the world's pre-Flood culture


I am reading   this  copy of the Oera Linda book by Wiliam R. Sandbach at the moment.
in it he states that the root of all germanic languages lies in old Friesian.
according to the book itself, the land of Freya was vast and extended over all the German territory, to  England and as far north as Scandinavia. The book also mentions how their culture was destroyed and I believe it was the unholy roman Empire in both it's millitary and religious invasion.
they didn't name the romans but it sounds like them. 
I am still researching all this, I haven't come to any conclusions yet.


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 1, 2021)

I posted a video of the Oera Linda book earlier in this thread. It’s the history of the Freisans and how they lost their island.


----------



## matematik (Mar 3, 2021)

England is always the bad guy of history, I often wonder do the English people have anything to be proud of or is it just entirely a history of shame? I was reading some theory the other day arguing that the Anglo-Saxon invasion of Britain (and hence foundation of England) was a masonic/Vatican/Illuminati/whatever plot to destroy the great Druidic Celtic civilisations of Britain and Ireland.

So England is essentially an Illuminati/proto-NWO entity by design and the English people are basically nothing more than a ragtag band of continental mercenaries in the pay of the "elites". I have to say that reading "alternative history" certainly does not inspire much pride in being English.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> I was reading some theory the other day arguing that the Anglo-Saxon invasion of Britain (and hence foundation of England) was a masonic/Vatican/Illuminati/whatever plot to destroy the great Duidic Celtic civilisations of Britain and Ireland.


Yes it is a Crown colony just like Singapore!


----------



## dreamtime (May 10, 2022)

*Rome and the destruction of Germania*​​The Germanic tribes represented the greatest imaginable threat to the Roman Empire! Only this danger did not consist, as Christian-materialistic legends describe it, in the superior individual-physical strength, in the body size or in the great warlike skill of the individual. It lay in the Germanic nature and in the physical size and number of the Germanic tribes, for the extermination of which the military power of the empire was not sufficient (which is not to deny the Romans the political will to do so).​​How great the fear of the Roman politicians of the Germanic tribes was, nothing documents more clearly than a building, the _Limes_. Even if it was not built as elaborately as the Berlin Wall, the Limes was built for the same reason as the Berlin Wall, even if it was built laterally reversed. At right angles to the Rhine, which up to this point had fulfilled the same function of demarcation, the Limes had been built as a border wall to protect Rome from anything that might come from Germania.​​But neither the Berlin Wall nor the Limes were designed to stop foreign military units or even to make it impossible for them to proceed. Both the Limes and the Berlin Wall were only meant to prevent individuals or small groups from seeping into or out of their own sphere of influence. So it was not the fear of a military enemy, but it was in the case of Berlin the fear of the "Republikflucht" (Republic Flight) of the individual, as it was in the case of the Limes the fear of the intrusion of a spiritual enemy, which let these buildings arise!​​What the Romans feared was not the Germanic people per se, but it was the Germanic order and its values. The Germanic soul, which was later called the german one, made the empire tremble!​
- Excerpt from "The Falsified Human"


----------



## SMKaos (Jun 21, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Read part 1 here: The Forgery Operation of the Jesuit Vatican
> 
> View attachment 183
> Schwerin Castle
> ...


WOW! I´m totally sucked into it. It makes so much sense on so much levels...
CAIN ABEL = kein Übel (Heute "nichts schlechtes" "nichts böses") means "no badness" and in our Dialect (hell, we have hundreds of dialects in germany so that the people from middle and north of younger age can really not understand the older ones of the south of older age) in the south-west of germany we say "Appel" even today for the "Apple".

Also the buildings! The highest amount of these structures we had have in eastern germany (Dresden, Leipzig, Berlin, Chemnitz, Gera...) and now it makes total sense why the biggest bombardements were in these cities. I´m so thankful for your collection of books, thoughts and conclusions!

Regarding this background, it is even more scary what Alois Irlmayer (the clairevoyant/Visionary) told concerning the next great european conflict. He said, that troops of the eastern empires will march in the midth of the Harvest in Summer (could not tell the year) into germany and italy and big destruction will be the result, even in the big cities of western germany. And also the aggressive approach to someone who maintains and restores german culture (for example "der Volkslehrer" "Teacher of the folk") is exactly what you can expect from this perspective of history. Even to use the word "folk/Volk" for the germans sounds today (just for the younger ones!) like you would be a Neo Nazi or a supporter of them. Totally sick.

in school lessons you hear nearly nothing from the german empire or the holy roman empire of german nations but felt a whole year of the third reich to establish a Cult of guilt!


----------



## Randolph C. (Jun 21, 2022)

matematik said:


> England is always the bad guy of history, I often wonder do the English people have anything to be proud of or is it just entirely a history of shame? I was reading some theory the other day arguing that the Anglo-Saxon invasion of Britain (and hence foundation of England) was a masonic/Vatican/Illuminati/whatever plot to destroy the great Druidic Celtic civilisations of Britain and Ireland.
> 
> So England is essentially an Illuminati/proto-NWO entity by design and the English people are basically nothing more than a ragtag band of continental mercenaries in the pay of the "elites". I have to say that reading "alternative history" certainly does not inspire much pride in being English.



The perfidious Albion... yes, there is much truth to that unfortunately. On the other hand, you should probably better view the original inhabitants of England as one of the European people who fell victim to the "new order" first. It's not like they asked to be invaded, their original religion replaced, their blood dissolved, now is it? Getting invaded first by the Romans, then by the Anglo-Saxons, then by the Normans that is. Granted, of course, that all of this happened the way we are told it did. 

We are all in this together, Germans, English, French, Russians, Americans, Indians... we all had our culture and civilization stolen and destroyed and replaced by something stone-ugly, soulless and inhumane. All of us had their roles to play in that big game, sometimes the victims, sometimes the criminals. In the end it is never our people who have to be blamed, it is the puppeteers who made our people do these things. 

Generally speaking: great thread, haven't read it before, but it ties in well with my own hypotheses/conclusions about old German history. The holy Roman Empire was the Roman Empire in a way. All these cultures, the mediterranean one ("Roman"), the eastern one ("Eastern Roman/Byzantian") and the central European one (Holy Roman Empire"), as well as France and the Slavic nations were part of the same great culture within the same time frame. While ones built temples and coliseums, the others built 'gothic' cathedrals.. And the Germans weren't barbarians living in mud-huts. Why on Earth should that be the case? Why on Earth should that have been the case for the Slavic people in eastern Europe, who are 'allowed' to have had even less of a civilization than the German barbarians by official history? So one half of white Europeans builds civilizations that are admired even millenia afterwards, while the other ones were living like African natives? At the same time? Does not make sense to me, particularly not if one subscribes to the hypothesis that civilization came from the North (Hyperborea), which is the most likely.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 21, 2022)

Randolph C. said:


> The perfidious Albion... yes, there is much truth to that unfortunately. On the other hand, you should probably better view the original inhabitants of England as one of the European people who fell victim to the "new order" first. It's not like they asked to be invaded, their original religion replaced, their blood dissolved, now is it? Getting invaded first by the Romans, then by the Anglo-Saxons, then by the Normans that is. Granted, of course, that all of this happened the way we are told it did.



I've just read this interesting article by Miles Mathis which also touches on the infiltration of Britain in the mid 17th Century: http://mileswmathis.com/occult.pdf

It seems England pre-1600 was quite different than England post-1700.

Here's an interesting excerpt:



> I say that Intelligence had achieved what it wished to achieve. What was that? By 1666, they had achieved major destabilization of both the Vatican and Europe as a whole. The de' Medicis got three more Popes on the throne after Leo X, four if you include Paul V, whom they also owned. At the same time, Jewish agents had achieved the death of Charles I in England, replacing him with Cromwell and permanently damaging the English line. Once the bankers got in, England would never be the same. England was so destabilized by 1666 London was almost in ruins. Remember, 1665-1666 were the years of the Great Plague, in which over 100,000 people died—25% of the population of London. In the same year, the Great Fire burned through London, destroying 13,000 buildings, including St. Paul's. So in 1666 the Jewish agents could afford to call it quits on the Sabbatai hoax. They had won. Let me be clear: I am not claiming Jewish agents caused either the plague or the fire. They hardly needed to, since they had already won before that. They had created such great levels of destabilization in England that the plague and fire could be seen as a natural outcome of this depression. London was already spinning out of control in 1664, and if there had been no plague and no fire another catastrophe might have occurred. However, it is worth pointing out that the mainstream British Jewish historian Cecil Roth has admitted that both the fire and plague seemed to spare the Jewish quarters of London.* Roth was never accused of anti-Semitism, that I know of. In fact, he was Jewish himself, and is promoted by other Jewish scholars. So I am also not claiming Jewish agents didn't cause the plague or the fire. I consider all questions I haven't yet researched myself to be open. As with the Salem trials, I haven't time to get into it here. But before I move on, I point out that the Jews of London certainly had cause to light the city aflame, although they lived there themselves. Remember, the Inquisition was still hot at the time, with news of fresh autos-da-fe being reported monthly or weekly, with Jews as common candidates for these fiery deaths. You would think they would go burn Lisbon or Madrid, but the poor Jews didn't have that reach, of course. And although London was supposed to be some refuge for them, many of them didn't find it that different than Spain. They weren't immediately arrested for being Jews, no, but they still faced many lesser indignities, including most of the old list short of burning. In Germany, (HRE) the same sort of collapse was at hand. The Thirty Years' War had decimated the Empire by 1648, with losses of 1/3 of all inhabitants; and, not surprisingly, the Catholic Habsburgs were the big losers. As with WWI, it all started when Archduke Ferdinand of Austria was elected Crown Prince in 1617. This could be because, as with Cromwell in England at almost the same time, the Jewish bankers were funding the Protestants and the revolutionaries. This is one reason we saw the Ottoman Empire as a big player in the Sabbatai Zevi hoax: the Sultan was also an ally of the Protestants in the Thirty Years' War. While Spain was backing the Habsburgs and Ferdinand, Turkey was backing Frederick, Elector Palatine. We may assume the Medicis and other Jewish bankers were bankrolling Turkey as well, as we see from the to-ing and fro-ing between Livorno and Turkey. Curiously, although all the other players in the saga are always listed in the current histories, the bankers are left out. You have to deduce their existence and actions by careless words dropped here and there by historians being paid to misdirect. Not only were the Jewish bankers bankrolling Frederick and the Ottomans, by the end of the war they had also funded the Danes, the Swedes, the French, and the Portuguese. Then as now, war suited the bankers just fine, since it was an investment that always paid off.


----------



## ViniB (Jun 21, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I remember that I wrote on wildheretic.com somewhere that even Poggio Bracciolini is a fake persona in itself. Basically the stories about the rediscoveries are forgeries as well. 1380-1459 is way too early.


Yeah, i mean, an analysis of the name gave me the following: 
Poggio = hill 
Bracciolini = arms 
Poggio Bracciolini = pile of weapons
Excuse me but what the hell??!!?!


----------



## Frits (Aug 10, 2022)

matematik said:


> England is always the bad guy of history


I came across this video on bitchute:

*Please note it contains shocking material.*

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/esvOBu0sO73t/_


----------

